# who feeds Coolstance copra and....



## kezimac (13 December 2010)

how much do you feed, and how much to feed to make a diff to condition? how long before you noticed a difference 
what do you feed it with

I have started her on 300g a day
she also has 2 big scoops of kwikbeet big scoop of chaff and 100 g linseed meal and 100g soya meal twice a day.
Aiming to cut the sugarbeet down, but not sure how much to replace it with. 

Horse is worked daily (dressage schooling) worked hard, lives out 247 with shelter (prefers it!!) and has huge amount of hay in shelter adlib. She is ISH but is 7/8th TB is in ideal cond according to vet but i would prefer her to have a little more cover for winter and also i want her to have enough calories for the work we do.

thanks


----------



## kiteman0 (13 December 2010)

ive fed it

i fed 1kg dry weight a day mixed between 2 feeds. i made it up the night before or if i forgot i would make it up using hot water.
i fed it along with rolled barley and sugar beet. it made a diffrence to my sport horse with in 3 weeks he looked alot better.
ive still got a bag left over if you want to buy it to try it.


----------



## kezimac (14 December 2010)

cool thanks - i have got a bag as got it from wynnstay in stafford but if you want shut of your bag ... cheep like! lol.

So it was ok then soaking overnight as i just been doing the hot water bit. started her on 300g dry weight a day - building it up. just not sure how much to build it up to - to make a difference


----------



## Spyda (15 December 2010)

You can feed up to 4 kg per day but no more. This is what the bag says. I think 1 kg per day (dry weight) is sufficient for the average horse. Not sure who'd feed the 4 kg per day maximum. That would make an awful lot of soaked Copra to feed in one day. 

I feed mine along with FF linseed meal (300g), balancer (600g), sugar beet (300g dry weight), grass chaff and joint supplement. Mine's a good-doer (a 16.2 WBxTB 3 year old) and she's only on 500g Copra per day. Once she's backed and in work next year I'll probably need to increase it to 1 kg per day, but will play it by ear obviously.

I'd build your horse up to 1 kg per day and see how she does. Along with the linseed meal you should see a difference in your mare within a month. Definitely.


----------



## Tinks81 (15 December 2010)

I make mine up for a few days and only leave it an hour before feeding - you dont have to leave it over night as you can actually feed it Dry if you wanted too (though i dont think it looks nice) 

I feed that and Mollichaff - gives my horse good condition but no fizz


----------



## Songbird (15 December 2010)

I have a rescue TB that was like a hatrack 3 weeks ago, coat in poor  scurfy condition he now looks fab!! great weight gain & glossy coat -  

i split 3lbs wet copra mash into small meals with bloom chop, barley & sprinkling of pony nuts! ...its very good stuff!


----------



## Twirly (16 December 2010)

Just a quick point and it may be something you've thought of already, but as you are feeding 3 oil rich foods you should be looking at adding a vitamin E supplement.

I too feed Copra (1kg a day per horse, split into 2 feeds) with a mug of linseed and EA 365 vit & mins which contains soya too)

This is for youngsters - yearling, 2 & 4 and they have theirs with Hi fibre mollases free chaff and if very cold a 1/2 scoop sugar beet added.

Funnily enough my yearling refuses point blank to eat his if I make it hot as I leave the house and won't touch it til his dinner is stone cold. He's well hard unlike the girls who seem to appreciate a nice warm mash on a cold day!


----------



## kezimac (16 December 2010)

yes was thinking i should feed vit e as i am feeding so much oil.

what does everyone feed was looking at naf one ?


----------



## Spyda (16 December 2010)

Twirly said:



			Just a quick point and it may be something you've thought of already, but as you are feeding 3 oil rich foods you should be looking at adding a vitamin E supplement.

I too feed Copra (1kg a day per horse, split into 2 feeds) with a mug of linseed and EA 365 vit & mins which contains soya too)
		
Click to expand...

Valid point. Hard to guage but in my case I'm only feeding 800g of high oil products to a large horse everyday. I feed a balancer which contains soya, too. But wonder if the vitamin E content of the over all diet is compensated sufficiently? Or would be, if I decided to up the Copra or linseed meal content.


----------

